# Landing at top of ramp



## jar546 (Feb 23, 2010)

When is it possible to have a ramp where the landing is inside a vestibule?  In other words, at the top of the ramp there is an automatic door.  I can only see this as possible with a automatic sliding door.  How do you view this for a landing?


----------



## JBI (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Landing at top of ramp

What happens during a power failure?


----------



## docgj (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Landing at top of ramp

ANSI 117.1 Section 405.7. Take a look at it. I don't see any way not to have a landing at the top of a ramp.

No exceptions for an automatic door.

docgj


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Landing at top of ramp

I'd say no because of the possibility of a door malfunction.


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Landing at top of ramp

I don't think that works.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Landing at top of ramp

Jeff,

They're all right.  No can do.

The landing needs to exist in front of the doors and at the top of the ramp.  You can't have the landing on the inside, beyond the doors.  Even without a power failure, what about the person who arrives at opening time and has to wait for the clerk to activate the automatic doors?


----------



## EPrice (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Landing at top of ramp

I agree with the others and I'll add that I don't see how you could comply with IBC (2009) 1008.1.5 without the landing.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Landing at top of ramp



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> When is it possible to have a ramp where the landing is inside a vestibule?


Whenever the ramp and bottom landing are also within the vestibule, or whenever the vestibule is unenclosed.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Landing at top of ramp



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> jar546 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > When is it possible to have a ramp where the landing is inside a vestibule?


Whenever the ramp and bottom landing are also within the vestibule, or whenever the vestibule is unenclosed.

Yes, unenclosed without a door.  Thank you.

I see no other way around this particular situation except for adding a landing at the top of the ramp.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Landing at top of ramp



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> jar546 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > When is it possible to have a ramp where the landing is inside a vestibule?


Whenever the ramp and bottom landing are also within the vestibule, or whenever the vestibule is unenclosed.

I though they called an unenclosed vestibule an "alcove."   :lol:


----------



## brudgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Landing at top of ramp

"Narthex"


----------



## Big Mac (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Landing at top of ramp

A landing is required at the top and bottom of all ramps.  Section 1010.6

A landing or floor is required on each side of a door.  Section 1008.1.4.  Such floor or landing shall be at the same elevation on each side of the door.


----------

